# Определить туляка, прикинуть состояние.



## barbarossa (3 Янв 2017)

Очень красивы эти белые тульские баяны.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, каков примерно год выпуска данного инструмента? Каков уровень этих инструментов изначально?

Можно ли приблизительно прикинуть состояние?

Спасибо.

PS Аппетит приходит во время еды: приобрел терку, теперь хочется большего ))


----------



## avm (4 Янв 2017)

Обычный кусковой фабричный ширпотреб, выпускался до вашей "тёрочки" (конец 50-х, начало 60-х). Большего тут явно нет, если Вы не любитель старины)) По звуку, может чуть сочнее обертона, помягче клавиатура (по моим ощущениям).


----------



## glory (4 Янв 2017)

Ребята, когда снимаете, ну хоть эмпирически прикиньте нормальное положение баяна.. Верх ногами, коробит, ей Богу...


----------



## barbarossa (4 Янв 2017)

glory писал:


> Ребята, когда снимаете, ну хоть эмпирически прикиньте нормальное положение баяна.. Верх ногами, коробит, ей Богу...


Ну здесь мы в страдательном положении: какие снимки продавец сделал, такими и пользуемся...  Сам тоже негативные эмоции испытываю в таких случаях, но что делать - почему-то часто вверх ногами снимают баяны...


----------



## barbarossa (4 Янв 2017)

avm/ писал:


> Обычный кусковой фабричный ширпотреб, выпускался до вашей "тёрочки" (конец 50-х, начало 60-х). Большего тут явно нет, если Вы не любитель старины)) По звуку, может чуть сочнее обертона, помягче клавиатура (по моим ощущениям).


Спасибо!

Да, правда, мне нравится, что он старый )) И был в этих деревянных баянах особый стиль!
Был бы в моем городе - съездил бы посмотрел, а выписывать, пожалуй, не стану...


----------



## kirlev (4 Янв 2017)

barbarossa писал:


> avm/ писал:Обычный кусковой фабричный ширпотреб, выпускался до вашей "тёрочки" (конец 50-х, начало 60-х). Большего тут явно нет, если Вы не любитель старины)) По звуку, может чуть сочнее обертона, помягче клавиатура (по моим ощущениям). Спасибо!
> 
> Да, правда, мне нравится, что он старый )) И был в этих деревянных баянах особый стиль!
> Был бы в моем городе - съездил бы посмотрел, а выписывать, пожалуй, не стану...


У меня такой же инструмент есть. цельная латунная планка, звучание очень приятное.


----------



## barbarossa (4 Янв 2017)

kirlev писал:


> barbarossa писал:avm/ писал:Обычный кусковой фабричный ширпотреб, выпускался до вашей "тёрочки" (конец 50-х, начало 60-х). Большего тут явно нет, если Вы не любитель старины)) По звуку, может чуть сочнее обертона, помягче клавиатура (по моим ощущениям). Спасибо!
> 
> Да, правда, мне нравится, что он старый )) И был в этих деревянных баянах особый стиль!
> Был бы в моем городе - съездил бы посмотрел, а выписывать, пожалуй, не стану...
> ...


Вспоминаю, что где-то (кажется, здесь на форуме) видел пост о том, что до определенного года, с которого кусковые голоса стали делать механизированно, на туляки ставили цельные планки, изготовляемые вручную...


----------



## zja zja (6 Янв 2017)

есть в наличии практически аналогичный инструмент, тоже белый туляк, но цельнопланочный. Шикарный инструмент, но требует мелкого ремонта. Продаю. 50000


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Янв 2017)

zja zja писал:


> есть в наличии практически аналогичный инструмент, тоже белый туляк, но цельнопланочный. Шикарный инструмент, но требует мелкого ремонта. Продаю. 50000


В чём состоит шикарность серийного инструмента, который, заплатив 50 000 р, надо ещё и ремонтировать?
Зафлудили тему.


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Янв 2017)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> zja zja писал:есть в наличии практически аналогичный инструмент, тоже белый туляк, но цельнопланочный. Шикарный инструмент, но требует мелкого ремонта. Продаю. 50000В чём состоит шикарность серийного инструмента, который, заплатив 50 000 р, надо ещё и ремонтировать?
> Зафлудили тему. Новый можно купить за 70
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dinamo (7 Янв 2017)

На всякий случай. Может пригодится.
Рассматривал объявления о продаже тульских цельнопланочных баянов и в одном из объявлений о продаже такого белого туляка, продавец указал, что левая механика деревянная. 
Не знаю, хорошо это или плохо, но я решил отказаться от покупки, не смотря на очень привлекательную цену


----------



## bayanidze (7 Янв 2017)

Евгений51 (06.01.2017, 21:05) писал:


> Новый можно купить за 70


Хде?

Или это глум?


----------



## bayanidze (7 Янв 2017)

я к тому, что, вроде как нет по таким ценам
новых "только с фабрики" цельнопланочных баянов,
а так-то да, в "практически новом" состоянии за 70 тыр
можно найти.


----------

